# Punkte auf Canvas zeichnen



## Gast (23. Sep 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen parent Frame, welcher Canvas enthält und einen child Dialog. In diesem Dialog sollen Werte des Punktes eingegeben und dann in dem Canvas gezeichnet werden. Leider habe ich keinen so rechten Plan, wie ich das implementieren soll. Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## pogo (23. Sep 2004)

hier steht bissle was
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1500&highlight=canvas+zeichnen
und hier
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1485&highlight=canvas+zeichnen


----------



## Gast (25. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

danke erst Mal. Die Tipps haben mir ein bißchen weitergeholfen. Leider funktioniert es aber immer noch nicht so ganz. Deswegen poste ich mal 2 Klassen meines Programms und bitte um Verbesserungsvorschläge. Die Klasse Test tut nichts anderes, als in regelmäßigen Abständen neue Daten für die Klasse KarteCanvas zu liefern. Diese Daten sollten dann auf dem Canvas eingezeichnet werden aber dies passiert nicht.


```
import java.util.*;
public class Test extends TimerTask {
	
	int x, y;
	KarteCanvas karte;


  public void run() {
  	x = 10+(int)Math.floor(Math.random()*91);
  	y = 10+(int)Math.floor(Math.random()*91);
  	karte = new KarteCanvas(x, y, 3);
    System.out.println("Neue Position abgerufen "+x+ " " +y );    
  }
}

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

class KarteCanvas extends Canvas  {
	
	static int breite, laenge, r;
	
	public KarteCanvas() {
		setForeground(Color.black);
		setBackground(Color.yellow);
	}
	
	public KarteCanvas(int breite, int laenge, int r) {
		this.breite = breite;
		this.laenge = laenge;
		this.r = r;
		repaint();
	}
	
	public void zeichnen(Graphics g) {
		g.fillOval(breite-r, laenge-r, 2*r, 2*r);
	}		
	
	public void paint(Graphics g) {
		zeichnen(g);
	}		
}
```


----------

